# Vintage Speaker Repair



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone.
I’m looking for someone in the Toronto area that can repair/patch a couple of vintage Jensen speakers.
One needs a few tears repaired, the other may have voice coil rub.
Thanks


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

These guys can do it ;

416-782-4451
Frank Fabian
The Speaker Shop
E-100 Bridgeland Ave.
Toronto On
Canada
M6A 1Z4

Featured Products


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Bullet said:


> These guys can do it ;
> 
> 416-782-4451
> Frank Fabian
> ...


Thanks, I’ll contact them.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Weird never heard of those guys.

I use Santon Audio. Not for patching tears - not worth the money and easy enough to do yourself. All you need is wood/white school glue and tissue paper depending on size/shape of the tear.


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

I use Santon Audio. Not for patching tears - not worth the money and easy enough to do yourself. All you need is wood/white school glue and tissue paper depending on size/shape of the tear.[/QUOTE]
Thanks.
I’ll check out Stanton, they’re very close by. Funny I’ve never heard of them.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

When you contact these guys, can you ask how much they would charge to replace an aluminum dust cap with a paper or screen dust cap?


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

You can also get great quality speaker repair parts from Weber in the USA: cones, voice coils, spiders, etc. They also repair vintage speakers, but it costs to ship them there.


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> When you contact these guys, can you ask how much they would charge to replace an aluminum dust cap with a paper or screen dust cap?


About $20.


----------

